# No Post Debug Code 00



## Joshuaglitch (Sep 22, 2018)

Two weeks ago, I was playing my games as usual when I noticed my CPU was going to 1.19 GHZ for no reason which resulted in my getting less FPS. I checked my temps and saw that they were perfectly normal. I then restarted my computer to try and go into my BIOS however this didn't end up happening. After I restarted, it turned off and then turned on and gave me the debug code 00. All my fans spins, the lights on the motherboard turn on. I've looked everywhere online and pretty much tried everything. I'll list everything I've tried.

- Reset CMOS
- Take out Motherboard battery
- Reseat CPU, RAM, GPU, CPU Cooler
- Put RAM in different slots (I had RAM that I never used and still didn't work)
- Buying new mobo and putting everything in there
- Buying new CPU (this was however second hand and could have very well been faulty, not 100% sure. I've returned it to the store so I can't test it anymore, so my CPU could very well be the issue).
- Buying new PSU
- Checked if CPU socket pins were bent and to my knowledge, they are not bent.
- Switching BIOS with the switch
- Using SLOW_1
- Breadboarded and only used essential cables and hardware
- Checked cables to see if they were inserted properly.

I've had this computer for nearly two years, it's kinda weird how it would so something like this out of the blue. I had my I7 5820K overclocked to 4GHZ and it was perfect for two years, temps were between 55-64C while gaming and 35C while Idle.

Something interesting that happened was I took it to PC world and they said they couldn't fix it. I get my PC a week later and I hook it up, turn it on and it posts! Although this was stupid of me, it said press F1 to go setup or F2 to continue, I pressed F2 and got a blue screen saying "your pc needs to be repaired". It then restarted and started doing the debug code 00 again.

My PC specs are
CPU: I7 5820K
Graphics Card: EVGA GTX 1060 3GB,
Motherboards: Old motherboard is MSI x99s gaming 9 ac and the new motherboard is Gigabyte GA-X99-Soc Champion
RAM: 2x8 Vengeance ddr4 ram 2133 MHZ.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Any updates installed in that period?
Did you update the BIOS at some stage?
Just a wild guess, but is it possible the new microcode update for the CPU could do this?
@R-T-B


----------



## Joshuaglitch (Sep 23, 2018)

I installed a BIOS update however that was a really long time ago, at least 5 months ago, possibly longer.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 23, 2018)

Joshuaglitch said:


> - Buying new mobo and putting everything in there


So, the behavior is the same on your new mobo?



Joshuaglitch said:


> Something interesting that happened was I took it to PC world and they said they couldn't fix it. I get my PC a week later and I hook it up, turn it on and it posts! Although this was stupid of me, it said press F1 to go setup or F2 to continue, I pressed F2 and got a blue screen saying "your pc needs to be repaired". It then restarted and started doing the debug code 00 again.


Have you asked what exactly did these guys attempted to do? E.g. test it out w/ their parts, flash new BIOS (I mean raw dump via ext. programmer) or replace SPI flash IC in case the old one failed? Those mainstream PC repair shops are awful and their "specialists" don't know their ass from their elbow. I'd be surprised if they did anything other than basic troubleshooting (e.g. all the stuff that you already did before them).


----------



## Joshuaglitch (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes behaviour is exactly the same on new motherboard.

No I didn't ask them unfortunately. but as you said they probably only did the basic troubleshooting as when I got my PC back, it basically was untouched. Thankfully I got my money back.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 23, 2018)

You can do the following beforehand:
1) take out everything, disassemble the whole system
2) Use compressed air to blow any dust or dirt particles from the CPU socket and RAM, maybe clean all RAM slots with isopropyl alcohol and a toothbrush
3) Start with installing a CPU only. Try to boot it up and see if you get any POST codes. If you get to the part where your board beeps 3 times or shows a "no memory detected" code, then proceed further
4) Install a single stick of RAM, try to boot the board and see if you get a GPU error ("no console output device found"). If you do, then try installing all RAM and see if you get the same behavior.
5) Install a GPU and check if your PC finally boots. If not, there may be an issue with a GPU, or a PCIe controller on the CPU itself. If it boots, then you can try installing your drives. On some occasions I've seen a failing or loose M.2 drive preventing PC from booting (had no POST on B150 board when attempted hooking up an M.2 drive off a dead ASUS Zenbook w/ some liquid damage).

There is a "loose" reference table of POST codes in your motherboard's manual (only which range of codes indicates which component is initializing, no detailed descriptions of each code)... If you get anything on Qcode display, you can google it or use other x99 board as reference. Just in case, here's a manual for EVGA X99 board:
https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/151-HE-E999_Part2.pdf
Scroll down to page 14 for POST code descriptions.

If you got to step 2 and your board still shows no signs of life, then it's probably a good time to find a fully working CPU.
What I would do, is I'd try to return the new Gigabyte board (or sell, if you bought it second-hand) and put that money towards something like a new i7-6800K. Some stores may still have a leftover stock of those CPUs, just so you won't have to deal with used parts. 
There really ain't much else to try.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 23, 2018)

Swap the power supply for a new unit... This is the exact issue I had with my I7 5775c right before the power supply ended up killing my board and cpu. Weird random post issues with code 00 and blue screening; could not figure it out for the life of me until everything went poof.

I ended up buying a brand new board proc and ram and was still having stability issues on the new system for a few days until I realized the only thing I hadn't replaced was the PSU.. Once that was replaced all of my issues magically dissappeared.

Please don't make the same mistake I did and start here first with a know good PSU.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Joshuaglitch said:


> - Buying new PSU





Arrakis9 said:


> Swap the power supply for a new unit...…….
> Please don't make the same mistake I did and start here first with a know good PSU.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 23, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Any updates installed in that period?
> Did you update the BIOS at some stage?
> Just a wild guess, but is it possible the new microcode update for the CPU could do this?
> @R-T-B



I doubt it.


----------



## Joshuaglitch (Sep 25, 2018)

Update: Bought a new I7 5820K, put it in and old mobo still says 00 and new mobo debug LED doesn't light up still (which I forgot to mention in the original post) This is very puzzling. Is it safe to say maybe both motherboards don't work?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 25, 2018)

take your PSUs back up to wherever you took your PC to and have them load test them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Replace the cmos batteries.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 25, 2018)

from this debug code table 00 not even listed ?

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/813181/Msi-X99s-Gaming-9-Ac.html?page=53#manual

maybe looking at D0 ?

I would try that test the PSU as suggested above        maybe started to have issue supplying the system stable till a full fail   seeing you had this go on....

 ''I was playing my games as usual when I noticed my CPU was going to 1.19 GHZ for no reason which resulted in my getting less FPS. I checked my temps and saw that they were perfectly normal. I then restarted my computer to try and go into my BIOS however this didn't end up happening. After I restarted, it turned off and then turned on and gave me the debug code 00.

 maybe the lack of power then now  casny execute that D0 code of  Late CPU Initialization causing that After I restarted, it turned off and then turned on  cause now it cant at all ?


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 25, 2018)

00 on X99 is a dead CPU or motherboard. Bent cpu pins will kill the cpu. Try a bios flashback?


----------



## coonbro (Sep 25, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> 00 on X99 is a dead CPU or motherboard. Bent cpu pins will kill the cpu. Try a bios flashback?




he said new board then a new cpu and msi don't list 00 as a debug code  [manual of that board]   I guess 00 could come up when its 100% dead cause it cant power to post anything else ?  

one thig with the new board is be sure the bios it shipped with will support  the cpu's out of the box     cause if it shipped with say its first  release bios [001]   on it and the cpu you want to use needs a later  bios 006   for example  to be supported   you may need aupported cpu under the 001 bios to flash up to the needed bios for the cpu you intend to use  ,

Gigabyte GA-X99-Soc Champion debug codes  [4 pages worth]
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1002119/Gigabyte-Ga-X99-Soc-Champion.html?page=118#manual

no 00 but the same  as msi ''D''  0


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Joshuaglitch said:


> Update: Bought a new I7 5820K, put it in and old mobo still says 00 and new mobo debug LED doesn't light up still (which I forgot to mention in the original post) This is very puzzling. Is it safe to say maybe both motherboards don't work?


If the new Motherboard's debug leds don't light up at all, it may be DOA.
Check all connectors are inserted correctly, and that you haven't mistakenly connected a PCI-e 8 pin to the CPU by error.
00 generally isn't used as a debug code, and D0 indicates a CPU initialization error.
Check pins in the CPU socket aren't bent, and the CPU is correctly seated.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 26, 2018)

00 code for X99 is usually for dead CPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> If the new Motherboard's debug leds don't light up at all, it may be DOA.
> Check all connectors are inserted correctly, and that you haven't mistakenly connected a PCI-e 8 pin to the CPU by error.
> 00 generally isn't used as a debug code, and D0 indicates a CPU initialization error.
> Check pins in the CPU socket aren't bent, and the CPU is correctly seated.



Breadboarding would help in this situation so he sees everything


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 27, 2018)

00 is dead cpu or dead board


----------

